# Where to crappie fish in NE OHIO



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been trying to get a crappie for awhile now up here in northeast ohio and can't get them consistently. ANY TIPS ON WHERE TO GO.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nimisila has good numbers, out of every 15 you get 3 like these. Long lake has been good, Turkeyfoot too. If you are out East can't go wrong at Mosquito.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Crappies can be caught all the major lakes through out Ohio. The trick is finding them. Right now is post spawn which can be tough on the best anglers. Remember, crappie are lovers of structure, deep or shallow, they love structure. Just find some kind of structure and you should find some crappies.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Portage, Nimi, Moggie and tons of local ponds are packed with Crappie hitting anything that comes near them.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

What is the best technique to get them?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mosquito lake causeway. 2 minnows, a foot apart, below a bobber should fix ya up


----------

